# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Instalimi i drajverave të kartave

## prizrenasi_30

Shume shoke shpesh here me kane pyetur si te instalojne drajverat e karteles grafike apo karteles se zerit.
Ja instruksionet:

Klikoni ne Desktop te ikona My Computer me tastin e djathte te mausit, pastaj Properties, Hardware, dhe Device Manager.

Pasi te hapet tabela e Device Manager gjejeni ne liste kartelen tuaj te zerit apo grafikes dhe do ta shihni nje shenje si pikepyetje te verdhe ose pike quditese varet.

Klikoni aty prap me tastin e djathte Update Driver e fusni CD-ne dhe ndiqni instruksionet e metejme.

----------


## erisa_djana

me fal qe po te pyes , para se te bejme formatimin e sistemit , kete nuk e mora vesh qysh duhet te gjej te gjithe driverat  e pc edhe mbasi ti kem gjetur si mund te bej komanden per ti ruajtur ato ne cd apo (qofte edhe USB-flash nuk e di instalohen ketu apo jo ) sepse desha informacion qe mos te lodhem kot ti gjej nga e para neper internet kur i kam te ruajtura ne nje vend , edhe 1 here si ti gjej te gjithe driverat e pc edhe komanden se si mund ti ruaj ne cd do t'ju jem mirenjohes , gjithe te mirat klm ciaooo

----------

